# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Vraag ivm aneurysma

## Zyria

Heb een ontzettende angst voor allerhande ziekten. Ik heb midden december een ct scan van de abdomen gedaan en daaruit bleek dat mijn aorta normaal was. Nu, 7 maand later vroeg ik me af of een aneurysma zo snel kon ontstaan/groeien? 

Kamp al sinds september met heel veel angsten en voel nu "kriebelende" gevoelens rond mijn navel (zowel onder als links/rechts). 

Ben 23 jaar, rook niet, cholesterol is ok, licht overgewicht. 

Bedankt.

----------


## Zyria

Niemand?  :Frown:

----------


## mantelzorg

Hallo Zyria,

Hoe komt het dat je zo bang bent een aneurysma te krijgen? Heb je dit van dichtbij met iemand meegemaakt?

----------


## Zyria

Neen, ben een hypochonder. Elke sensatie in mijn lichaam triggert een (zware) paniekaanval.

----------

